# Good cottaging sites in the  mids?



## badboyruss (Nov 15, 2010)

anyone know of any? 

or anywhere with glory holes?

cheers


----------



## story (Nov 15, 2010)

I do!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 15, 2010)

Pride Park DE24 8XL


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 15, 2010)

Colmore Circus 
Birmingham 
B4 6NQ 

plenty of dick there


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 17, 2010)

Drayton Manor Park in Tamworth is my favourite spot.


----------

